# Help Me With A Slideshow, Please



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello, I am now trying to convince my parents into getting me a hedgehog. If you are experienced with them, it would be a great help if you helped me with this. Right now I have been working on a slideshow to present to my parents, and currently have 57 slides on it (including a few pics). I have sections: Hedgehog Info/Data, Why It Is Good For Me, Problems (and solutions), Schedule, and my "Pledge" (in which gets me grounded... a lot.). These are the topics in the sections:

Hedgehog Info/Data: Pros and Cons, Hedgehog Behavior, Hedgehog Video (Animal Planet Youtube), Links, Hedgehog Biting, Hedgehog Quills, Quilling, Anointing, Nail Trimming, Baths, Litter Training, Hedgehog Toys, Hedgehog Den, Wheels, Hedgie Bags, Cage Liners.

Why It Is Good For Me: Hamsters vs. Hedgehogs (I've had hamsters before), Why A Hedgehog, Why Allow Me To Get It (all the reasons why I should get it), Keeps Me Busy (funny little section, like I wont start a life in crime etc.)

Problems: Heat, Cleaning/Odor, Allergies/Sickness, Nail Clipping, Baths, Our Dog, Cage Size and Location, Camping (all problems have a solution)

Schedule: Sun-Fri am, Sun-Fri pm, Sat am, Sat pm

Pledge: ... Pledge...?

Please tell me what I am missing, what to add, what to change, etc. I also need more ideas how to convince them I can care for one. If you would like to know, I will be paying for it with my own money, providing it's needs as it grows with my paper route money (to-be paper route in september). I've done lots of research and don't know if I missed anything. I know which breeder to order from and hope to get the hedgehog from them by november. By then, I'll have even more money from my paper route. I am totally prepared, just need to make my presentation perfect. I've planned out all the costs too. Please help me.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL very professional! A powerpoint presentation so your parents take you seriously. 

I would also put the costs down, and research exotic animal veterinarians in your area, etc.

Slide 1: start-up costs: $35 for coroplast, $40 for CC shelving, $6 for food/water bowl, $20 for fleece, $20 for toys, $15 for mix of cat foods, $4 for crickets, $12 for cricket cage
Total cost: $150 + or -
Slide 2: annual maintenance costs are just for cat food, crickets, meal worms, and vet visits (get an estimate of that)
show proof of the estimates, like print out pages from petsmart, etc


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Very good idea! With the costs in the post above me, don't forget to include a heating set up. CHE set ups usually run around at least $100 for one lamp, CHE, and thermostat, along with a thermometer for the cage.


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will have to look up the vet we use for my dog, and see if they can look at hedgehogs. I'm thinking of getting a heater later because my house about the right temperature, and they say that the older they get, the cooler they will be. Currently I would only be able to have 20+ $$ after buying the hedgie, cage and items, but when I get it I should have more than $300 more than I have now, and that could easily cover the costs of vet checkups, heater, treats, etc. Then I would get even more $$ with my paper route every week, and christmas will be getting close after that, in which I will be asking for items and/or money. That should be around $150+ in the next month getting him, so that will cover a lot of expenses. I think I'll keep around $100 saved for the vet at first, but keep adding to that until I have around $300-$500 saved for vet visits. I'm guessing that the paper route will pay around $10-$15 per week (If I do one, not two like I want to), adding $40-$60 a month, $520-$780 per year. If I count my bday and christmas money, I'll get an extra $300-$400 or more items. Does that sound okay, or should I do an extra paper route?


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

The vet clinic my dog goes to does a variety of exotic pets, so I know where to go. They are not far away. I added the budget for the hedgehog, but have yet to sign up to do the paper route/s. I don't need to buy a lot of toys because I can make a lot of them, too. This gives me more time to save, until I have more than enough things. Then I will be hoping to do something special like expand it's cage or even get another hedgie (I don't think the second one is going to happen). I am hoping to present my slideshow on friday, explaining why it is a good pet, how I can provide for it, and putting up a good debate if my parents have any questions or comments involving them. Do you think I am a good hedgehog owner? I really need someone with a hedgehog to tell me. It's okay if you don't think I am a good hedgehog owner, but I really want you inform me on this. I don't think that research ever comes before experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Smudge said:


> The vet clinic my dog goes to does a variety of exotic pets, so I know where to go. They are not far away. I added the budget for the hedgehog, but have yet to sign up to do the paper route/s. I don't need to buy a lot of toys because I can make a lot of them, too. This gives me more time to save, until I have more than enough things. Then I will be hoping to do something special like expand it's cage or even get another hedgie (I don't think the second one is going to happen). I am hoping to present my slideshow on friday, explaining why it is a good pet, how I can provide for it, and putting up a good debate if my parents have any questions or comments involving them. Do you think I am a good hedgehog owner? I really need someone with a hedgehog to tell me. It's okay if you don't think I am a good hedgehog owner, but I really want you inform me on this. I don't think that research ever comes before experience.


Your heart is in the right place and thats half the battle, you just need to realize that you will need to have plans for money, hedgehogs depend on their owners to get them better when they are sick, and they hide sickness well, I think you are very much interested and want to provide a hedgehog with a good home keep asking through time and you will see. I used to make presentations for my previous job so if you need any assistance with that I would be glad to help


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you. I think my slideshow is basically done, thanks for the thought. I will certainly have enough to pay for the first checkup (as there is a 90 day health garentee), and will be saving up a lot, so will have enough to pay for the second one, too. Everything else, also. I think I am well planned enough, earning at least $10 a week (at least), just to pay for the hedgie. I will also earn extras doing other odd jobs around my neighborhood.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Smudge said:


> Thank you. I think my slideshow is basically done, thanks for the thought. I will certainly have enough to pay for the first checkup (as there is a 90 day health garentee), and will be saving up a lot, so will have enough to pay for the second one, too. Everything else, also. I think I am well planned enough, earning at least $10 a week (at least), just to pay for the hedgie. I will also earn extras doing other odd jobs around my neighborhood.


Just keep in mind hedgehogs can bring the unexpected and vet bills can pile into the hundreds very quickly.

What is the 90 day guarantee?


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

A 90 day health garentee. They also give out a garentee that your hedgehog will not get WHS, and if any of these happen, they will replace your hedgehog for free (a vet has to conclude that this is true, though)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Smudge said:


> A 90 day health garentee. They also give out a garentee that your hedgehog will not get WHS, and if any of these happen, they will replace your hedgehog for free (a vet has to conclude that this is true, though)


Yeah a breeder in my city has that promise, well just realize even with responsible mind I want you to be aware of the unpredictability of a hedgehog life, use this community to your advantage and always put your heart into caring for your hedgehog. Sometimes we can sound mean or critical here but we are only trying to provide information on hedgehogs


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I find the 90 day health guarantee... sketchy :? . You cannot guarantee that a hedgehog won't get an upper respiratory infection or urinary tract infection. I'm sure the guarantee doesn't include mites or an injury, but these do happen. S/he could come with mites, and would need a vet visit immediately.

Please keep in mind that vet bills are *very* expensive. You need to have at least $300 at all times just in case, which really, in an emergency won't get you much father then the door. If you made $40 a month, you'd have to work for 7.5 months to make $300. A vet emergency can cost over $1000. For this, you'd have to work for over 2 years to have. I had to take my dog into an emergency vet, they charged me $1,300, and there was nothing wrong other then she was dehydrated. That was for a regular pet, exotics are always more.


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

You sound uber- prepared and have obviously done your research, and simply for that fact, you show (to me anyway) that you are *responsible* (I hate that word) enough to have a hedgie. I do have to agree with Canadien however, about the vet bills. I had $500 saved up for my Westley when I drove to go get him (that was for him, EVERYTHING in his cage, including the cage, and gas to get there- it was 1000 mile trip). I managed to have about $100 left over. I took Westley to the vet for the first time a week and a half later. Instant $180 (please note the fact that my vet, as well as many others, don't touch a hedgie unless they're under anethsia (sp??) which is $41 for my vet). A week later, he had an emergency (turned BRIGHT red) that I had to leave work early for (lost money) and was another $140. His third vet visit, a week later (recheck from the first as well as new issues) was $230. He has another appointment in 2 weeks (assuming there's no more emergencies) where he has to get a bath under anesthsia. In the month that I've had him, his vet bills alone have cost me more than $500. That's a month and a half of pay for me, and that isn't including food, toys, and everything else. I'm not saying it's impossible, but you may be owing your parents some money after a few vet visits. He's also currently on 4 different medications which he doesn't really like taking.

I'm really sorry to dampen your spirits about getting a hedgie, I know that would have killed mine if someone had said it to me two months ago, but it really is something you need to consider. However: Even though he has cost me so much, I don't regret him for a single second. The first time he actually slept IN my lap (rather than on his sleeping bag) was like a first time parent seeing their child walk for the first time. Best feeling ever.

Just make sure you realllllllllly think about how you're going to pay for him.


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for the info! That did nothing to put my spirits down at all. Now I feel more confident and am thinking to do more than just a paper route. I called in the news office and asked them for the nearest job and how much it would pay, in which they're going to call me back. I am also going to do some average side jobs. Checkups at my vet cost $60 plus tax.


----------



## Quills&Bills (Jul 10, 2011)

sounds like you ready to have a pet hedgie smudge! im pretty new to all this too, i just got two female hedgies about a week ago. they are pretty awesome and are in good health (knock on wood) seemes like your heart is set on one and you have come up with a few solutions to savfe you $$ which is great! making your own toys that are hedgie safe and being creative with a cage are 2 huge areas to save you some serious dinero.  also i wouldnt worry too much, as i found being a worry bug doesnt do you any good. as long as your prepared and give them the proper care you shoukd have nothin to worry about. hedgies can initiallly be expensive but with good health and a lot of love they are so worth it


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will have about 90 slides when I finish the supplies section of my slideshow.  

I was wondering if crickets that are cooked in the can are okay. I know freezedried ones aren't reccomended, but I was wondering about the cooked ones.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know about the cooked ones at all, I just got my first few crickets yesterday. My little one likes them, but luckily I think I wounded the one that I gave her enough so that when it escaped my chopsticks and started hopping around my floor it could only jump about an inch high :? I think I might stick with meal worms for a while. Those at least do not hop around if you drop one. 
On quite a different note. I just saw your thread and read through it! I guess a phrase that I have always held myself to was, "If it is your pet and you do SERIOUSLY love it. You will find a way to make it work." Even if it means borrowing money, taking out a loan [which I guess doesn't quite apply to you, but maybe you can "take out a loan" from your parents and pay it back monthly with interest and stuff, could be an idea], working several extra jobs. Whatever it takes to provide for your pet and keep it happy. But you do want to be prepared just in case it does happen. To me it really sounds like your heart is in the right place and that even if something went horribly wrong, *crosses fingers that it wont [and there is also a possibility that you may hardly ever need to see a vet too] you would find a way to fix it. It sounds to me that whoever this future hedgie of yours is would be in great caring hands with you. 
They are quite the learning experience, so just be prepared to adapt and enjoy! It's always really rewarding once you find out what works for your hedgie and solving problems and such. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't stop your research. Even after you get your hedgie it's always good to be on top of their behaviors and know what's going on, that way you can really learn the needs specific to your hedgehog and if something happens you can catch it early and even prevent it. [saving you money and the hardship it takes to come by that money  ] 
I do really think you will be a great hedgie owner. You really want to get everything that you can covered now and that's really important. and also that you are being so proactive about it [already setting up a second job and such for the unknown]. I think that is mostly what shows your responsibility. Keep up with it! I love that you took peoples advice and actually DID something about it! Major kudos for that! Let us know how it goes!!!! [sorry this is long, i tend to write novels in replies...]


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! Since everyone says that I should have more $$ for the vet saved up, so I think I wont spend it how I would've, and save up an extra hundred before I get it, probably earning another hundred or more in the next month ($300+ for vet bills in a month having it). I got the paper route job, and it pays $10 a week for two deliveries. I think my plan for $$ will work out! I'm also going to do extra jobs. I'll show my parents the slide tonight. I have 93 slides, and hopefully will make more today. My goal was 100 slides.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have come prepared! Hedgies are bundles of joy but are a ton of work, Which you already know :lol:



toblerone said:


> Hmm, I don't know about the cooked ones at all, I just got my first few crickets yesterday. My little one likes them, but luckily I think I wounded the one that I gave her enough so that when it escaped my chopsticks and started hopping around my floor it could only jump about an inch high :? I think I might stick with meal worms for a while. Those at least do not hop around if you drop one.
> On quite a different note. I just saw your thread and read through it! I guess a phrase that I have always held myself to was, "If it is your pet and you do SERIOUSLY love it. You will find a way to make it work." Even if it means borrowing money, taking out a loan [which I guess doesn't quite apply to you, but maybe you can "take out a loan" from your parents and pay it back monthly with interest and stuff, could be an idea], working several extra jobs. Whatever it takes to provide for your pet and keep it happy. But you do want to be prepared just in case it does happen. To me it really sounds like your heart is in the right place and that even if something went horribly wrong, *crosses fingers that it wont [and there is also a possibility that you may hardly ever need to see a vet too] you would find a way to fix it. It sounds to me that whoever this future hedgie of yours is would be in great caring hands with you.
> They are quite the learning experience, so just be prepared to adapt and enjoy! It's always really rewarding once you find out what works for your hedgie and solving problems and such. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't stop your research. Even after you get your hedgie it's always good to be on top of their behaviors and know what's going on, that way you can really learn the needs specific to your hedgehog and if something happens you can catch it early and even prevent it. [saving you money and the hardship it takes to come by that money  ]
> I do really think you will be a great hedgie owner. You really want to get everything that you can covered now and that's really important. and also that you are being so proactive about it [already setting up a second job and such for the unknown]. I think that is mostly what shows your responsibility. Keep up with it! I love that you took peoples advice and actually DID something about it! Major kudos for that! Let us know how it goes!!!! [sorry this is long, i tend to write novels in replies...]


^ i have advice to this too! Keep in mind that all hedgies are different and may eat the live ones (mine on the other hand doesn't  , he will only eat freeze dried) along with the crickets too... When your dealing with hedgehogs you feel like you learn something new everyday! What cage are you considering? I like the C&C cage which is just cubes and coroplast ( also i use zipties to secure them extra tight) I love that you can customize it...

Here is a link to a youtube page in which I learned a lot from when i was considering getting a hedgehog  :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/qualityquills

Best of luck to you!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Smudge said:


> I'll show my parents the slide tonight. I have 93 slides, and hopefully will make more today. My goal was 100 slides.


Hi again! I was thinking that you should include a little mini-section at the end with adorable pictures of hedgehogs that will just melt your parents heart if you haven't already


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Smudge said:
> 
> 
> > I'll show my parents the slide tonight. I have 93 slides, and hopefully will make more today. My goal was 100 slides.
> ...


I second that motion! I had an old roommate who quote "I can't believe you're getting one of those! They're disgusting!!"....and about a week later, "So I looked up pictures of hedgehogs online and I take back everything I said! They're ADORABLE!!!" It's funny how just a few pictures can change someone's perspective immediately! Also if you need any quotes...my landlord sent me this text when I told her I was finally getting a hedgie "So I've done some research on hedgehogs and they sound like the perfect pet for both tenant AND landlord! Go for it!" I think if your parents can really look into it, they can realize that after having hampsters, hedgehogs are a great step up! [In my opinion, though hampsters are still adorable!!!] Hedgehogs have more of that "real pet" feeling without seeming quite as major as getting a puppy.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

toblerone said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Smudge said:
> ...


hahahahahaha :mrgreen:


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

:shock: Wow, thank you guys SO much! I think I'll add that pictures section, thank you! And also thanks for the youtube link! Also for the tips of info! All of that really helped me out! I can't even thank you enough! If I can get a hedgehog (I'm pretty sure I will, but I don't want to be too optimistic) then I will take all of that and use it when caring for it! I think I'll buy every type of cricket now  !
By the way, do you know where to buy one of those heating lamps? I can't seem to find the actual lamp at any of the pet stores I've looked up...


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

If you go to this: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12291
And go to the 3rd post, I posted a long one about heating supplies.  There is links to 3 pet supplies places.


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! One of those was a pet store I actually searched up... I think I'll have to go more indepth in my searching. Thanks!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Smudge said:


> Thank you so much! One of those was a pet store I actually searched up... I think I'll have to go more indepth in my searching. Thanks!


Hi! If it wasn't included in CanadianHedgies thread you should connect the CHE (ceramic heat emitter) to a thermostat, that will keep the temperature between 75-78F (it might take a little playing with though) also you should get one of those stick on inside thermometers to see the temp at all time.

Oh and you might have to spot clean your hedgehogs cage everyday or every other day (depending on if u have a messy hedgie like mine :lol: ) and are you going to use a fleece liner?


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Smudge said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much! One of those was a pet store I actually searched up... I think I'll have to go more indepth in my searching. Thanks!
> ...


Thanks for the thermometers tip! Yes, I am using a liner, but I don't know what I'll make it out of. Here's what I was thinking:

Top: Courduroy, Middle: Fleece/Flannel, Bottom: Courduroy
Top: Patterned Fabric, Middle: Flannel, Bottom: Fleece
Top: Fleece, Middle: Flannel, Bottom: Fleece

Something like one of those.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you sew? If you're using fabric other then fleece, you'll need to sew it so there aren't any loose threads.

My liners are:

*I use this in the winter:*
Top: Fleece
Middle: Double layer of quilt batting
Bottom: Fleece

*I use this while traveling:*
Top: Fleece
:Quilt batting
:Shamwow
:Quilt batting
Bottom:Fleece

*I use this in the summer when it's extra hot:*
Top: Cotton
Middle: Double layer of quilt batting
Bottom: Cotton

*I use this in the summer/fall, because it's reversible if it gets hotter or colder:*
Top: Fleece
Middle: Double layer of quilt batting
Bottom: Cotton


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I'll sew my own liners. I think the sewing machine will do much better than hand stitching though... Thanks for the info about some other liners! I'll make sure that there are no loose threads for sure. I don't want to get a hedgies foot amputated.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> *I use this in the summer/fall, because it's reversible if it gets hotter or colder:*
> Top: Fleece
> Middle: Double layer of quilt batting
> Bottom: Cotton


Thats actually really smart!


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your help! My slide show was 101 pages and took 50 mins! Yesterday my parents said that I could get a Hedgehog if it was all _my_ pet, and they didn't have to do anything. I am going to make a list of what I would need and email it as my birthday list to all my friends and family. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Smudge said:


> Thank you guys for all your help! My slide show was 101 pages and took 50 mins! Yesterday my parents said that I could get a Hedgehog if it was all _my_ pet, and they didn't have to do anything. I am going to make a list of what I would need and email it as my birthday list to all my friends and family. Thanks for all your help!


Thats wonderful! You will surely enjoy being a hedgie mama/papa! It is a lot of work but it is so worth it and rewarding!


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Smudge said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys for all your help! My slide show was 101 pages and took 50 mins! Yesterday my parents said that I could get a Hedgehog if it was all _my_ pet, and they didn't have to do anything. I am going to make a list of what I would need and email it as my birthday list to all my friends and family. Thanks for all your help!
> ...


I also agree! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations on convincing the parental units! You sound like you've REALLY thought this out thoroughly, and that you're very prepared for a hedgehog. As other people have mentioned, finances can be a challenge, but I'm sure you'll figure out how to save enough. And, parents can maybe, instead of gifts, give you money for your "hedge fund"? You could also maybe volunteer to hold a garage sale (which are a lot of work, surprisingly) - finding stuff your parents want to get rid of, clearing your room of unwanted things, etc - and using the money to go towards the vet savings account or something. Good luck, and, once again, congrats!


----------



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for all your nice comments and everything you've told me! I think the garage sale is a great idea. I have found another breeder in my area and I am going to check out their facilities soon enough.


----------

